# Coño, potorro, etc



## Antpax

Hola canalla,

Llegint aquest fil em vaig surtir la dubte de com és diu "coño", en el sentit dels genitals femenís. Ho demano perquè en castellà hi ha moltes paraules per dir-ho i volia saber si en català és el mateix. Simple curiositat.

Salut i gràcies per endavant.

Ant.

P.D. Ho sé, sóc un malparlat i hauria de aprendre altres coses més educatives, però...


----------



## Mei

Doncs segur que aquesta pàgina t'interessa. 

coño: cony (però té molts noms)

Salut.

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Doncs segur que aquesta pàgina t'interessa.
> 
> coño: cony (però té molts noms)
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Mei


 
Gràcies Mei.

Llegiré la pàgina amb atenció  (la h´agregat als meus favorits). Llástima que no hi ha traducció en castellà. Crec que obriré un fil per cada una .

Podriés donar-me algú exemple dels altres noms.?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Un parell de paraules d'ús habitual: xona (crec que la més _light_ de totes), figa.

Apa!


----------



## Lohengrin

_La figa, la patatona, el parrús, la bufa, la petxina... 
_(Amic Antpax: a veure si obres un fil pels noms d'allò nostre, i que s'esbargeixin també elles...)


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Gràcies Mei.
> 
> Llegiré la pàgina amb atenció  (la h´agregat als meus favorits). Llástima que no hi ha traducció en castellà. Crec que obriré un fil per cada una .
> 
> Podriés donar-me algú exemple dels altres noms.?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hmm... ara no em ve cap... però "parrús", "figa", "xuminu"... 

Mei


----------



## Mei

He trobat això: 



> VULVA: Cony, fava, perrús, talpera, petxina, cau de la serp, foradet, cresta de l'alegria, cavitats naturals, esparreguera, forat de l'alegria, gruta, amagatall, porta, cau, rerabotiga, vulva, forn, selva exuberant, tofa, marduix, clòtxina, figa.






> PENIS: Polla, polo de maduixa, bracet de nadó, espasa, verga, pastanaga, albergínia, estri, fera, bengala, mangala, escarpra, fava, cua, bestioleta, homenet de l'entrecuix, joanet, penjoll, ocell, espàrrec, flabiol sense forats, estaca, artilugi, canvi de marxes, xoriguer, eina polifèmica, titola, xiulet, clarinet, fera engabiada, tranca, trombó de vares, cuca, màstil, torxa, biberó, semaler, fitora, cuc, muntanya, carall, tija, mànec, pelleringa, ximbomba, mànec de la cardància, llonganissa, farmacèutic, botifarra de Vic.


----------



## Antpax

Gràcies a tots, ja veig que el català es una llengua tan rica com el castellà en aquest sentit .



> _La figa, la patatona, el parrús, la bufa, la petxina... _
> _(Amic Antpax: a veure si obres un fil pels noms d'allò nostre, i que s'esbargeixin també elles...) _


 
No sé que vaig a pensar la gent de mí, però bé, ara ho òbro. *Edit: Ja no és necesari, gràcies al fantàstic treball de la nostra amiga Mei, que a més ha salvat la meva reputació.*
Salut.

Ant


----------



## Lohengrin

Amb permís d'en Quim Monzó, a la llista de sinònims de "penis" hi trobo a faltar _cigala_. 
(Hi ha un conte seu molt divertit en què la noia li fa al noi aquesta sincera declaració d'amor: _M'agrada la teva cigala... _Crec que s'entén força bé el que li agrada del noi.) 
(Ant, no cal que l'obris, la Mei ja l'ha respost abans.) 
Jo sí que m'obro, ja estic una mica ruboritzat, salut, companys.


----------



## Antpax

Lohengrin said:


> Amb permís d'en Quim Monzó, a la llista de sinònims de "penis" hi trobo a faltar _cigala_.
> (Hi ha un conte seu molt divertit en què la noia li fa al noi aquesta sincera declaració d'amor: _M'agrada la teva cigala... _Crec que s'entén força bé el que li agrada del noi.)
> (Ant, no cal que l'obris, la Mei ja l'ha respost abans.)
> Jo sí que m'obro, ja estic una mica ruboritzat, salut, companys.


 
I jo trobo a faltar "tita" que era l´única que em sabia.

Per altra banda ¿polifèmica?.

Jo també m´obro a menjar. Apres seguem.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Lohengrin said:


> Amb permís d'en Quim Monzó, a la llista de sinònims de "penis" hi trobo a faltar _cigala_.
> (Hi ha un conte seu molt divertit en què la noia li fa al noi aquesta sincera declaració d'amor: _M'agrada la teva cigala... _Crec que s'entén força bé el que li agrada del noi.)



És veritat, hi falta _cigala_ i _tita_. 

Lohengrin, també hi ha la pel·lícula, _El perquè de tot plega_t, em sembla. És molt bo el llibre.

Mei


----------



## Lohengrin

Mei said:


> Lohengrin, també hi ha la pel·lícula, _El perquè de tot plega_t, em sembla. És molt bo el llibre.


 
Exacte! 
(I ara que em perdonin els seus fans, però és l'únic llibre que m'agrada d'ell. Això sí, és genial.)


----------



## Samaruc

M'ha cridat l'atenció una cosa de la llista de la Mei:

VULVA: Cony, *fava*, perrús, talpera, petxina, cau de la serp, foradet, cresta de l'alegria, cavitats naturals, esparreguera, forat de l'alegria, gruta, amagatall, porta, cau, rerabotiga, vulva, forn, selva exuberant, tofa, marduix, clòtxina, figa.​
Precisament, si més no a València, la "fava" és el gland... Vaja, que si parlem de "faves" podem arribar a malentesos una mica... incòmodes. 

Per cert, hi ha una parelleta de paraules que per ací solen donar molt de joc i que no necessitaran cap explicació: la gàbia i el pardal. I, quan es parla de "pardals engabiats" o d'"engabiar el pardal", ja podeu imaginar-vos de què es tracta...

Au, salut!


----------



## ernest_

La gatera, també.


----------



## xupxup

Sí, jo també trobo que fava refereix al sexe masculí més aviat. De fet no hi ha res més groller que dir que fas alguna cosa perquè et surt "de la punta de la fava".

Pel que fa al penis, *pito*, de tota la vida, *tita* (El Jordi no té tita i si la té la té petita!) i *piu*. Pel cony, trobo a faltar *col*.


----------



## chics

> PENIS: Polla, polo de maduixa, bracet de nadó, espasa, verga, pastanaga, albergínia, estri, fera, bengala, mangala, escarpra, fava, cua, bestioleta, homenet de l'entrecuix, joanet, penjoll, ocell, espàrrec, flabiol sense forats, estaca, artilugi, canvi de marxes, *xoriguer*, eina polifèmica, titola, xiulet, clarinet, fera engabiada, tranca, trombó de vares, cuca, màstil, torxa, biberó, semaler,fitora, cuc, muntanya, carall, tija, mànec, pelleringa, ximbomba, mànec de la cardància, llonganissa, farmacèutic, botifarra de Vic.



Bé, de fet n'hi d'altres que em mereixien un , com "farmacèutic", però...
Serà per la forma de l'ampolla? O el nom de la marca ve del nom d'un molí, que es dèia així per la seua forma fàlica? Què va ser abans,...?


----------



## belén

Afageixo: "cotorra" i "cotorrí".


----------



## Mei

Veus Antpax, la gent es va animant!


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Veus Antpax, la gent es va animant!


 
Bé, va bé, però no crec que pugui recordar-hos tots. 

Salut.

Ant


----------

